# Eclipse Fehlermeldung



## XXsmiliiiXX (20. Mrz 2006)

Ich wollte Eclipse vorhin starten und bekomme diese Fehlermeldung angezeigt: "An error has occured. See the log file d:\Download\Eclipse\eclipse-SDK-3.1.2-win32\eclipse\configuration\1142862025352.log." Ich habe aber nichts verändert, gestern hats noch geklappt. Weiß irgendwer wie ich Eclipse jetzt wieder zum laufen bekomm :?:


----------



## Beni (20. Mrz 2006)

> ...See the log file...


Schon gemacht?

btw *verschoben*, das gehört zu IDEs und Tools


----------



## XXsmiliiiXX (20. Mrz 2006)

ja hab ich, weiß aber nicht was mir das sagen soll...


----------



## Beni (20. Mrz 2006)

Mal schauen was meine Kristallkugel dazu sagt... nein, da muss wohl ein Wackelkontakt sein. Hm, vielleicht könntest du ja mal das Logfile hier zeigen, manchmal stehen da nützliche Sachen drin.


----------



## Redfrettchen (20. Mrz 2006)

Neuinstallieren ist doch auch nicht die Welt...


----------



## Guest (20. Mrz 2006)

lustig, schonmal dran gedacht, dass meine Projekte und Metriken dann weg sind? 

logfile:

!SESSION 2006-03-20 14:40:25.212 -----------------------------------------------
eclipse.buildId=M20060118-1600
java.version=1.5.0_03
java.vendor=Sun Microsystems Inc.
BootLoader constants: OS=win32, ARCH=x86, WS=win32, NL=de_DE
Command-line arguments:  -os win32 -ws win32 -arch x86

!ENTRY org.eclipse.osgi 2006-03-20 14:40:25.472
!MESSAGE Error reading configuration: d:\Download\Eclipse\eclipse-SDK-3.1.2-win32\eclipse\configuration\org.eclipse.osgi\.manager\.fileTableLock (Zugriff verweigert)
!STACK 0
java.io.FileNotFoundException: d:\Download\Eclipse\eclipse-SDK-3.1.2-win32\eclipse\configuration\org.eclipse.osgi\.manager\.fileTableLock (Zugriff verweigert)
	at java.io.FileOutputStream.openAppend(Native Method)
	at java.io.FileOutputStream.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.internal.adaptor.Locker_JavaNio.lock(Locker_JavaNio.java:34)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.adaptor.FileManager.lock(FileManager.java:361)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.adaptor.FileManager.open(FileManager.java:658)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.adaptor.EclipseAdaptor.initFileManager(EclipseAdaptor.java:818)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.adaptor.EclipseAdaptor.initialize(EclipseAdaptor.java:139)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.Framework.initialize(Framework.java:128)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.Framework.<init>(Framework.java:106)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.OSGi.createFramework(OSGi.java:90)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.OSGi.<init>(OSGi.java:31)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.adaptor.EclipseStarter.startup(EclipseStarter.java:272)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.adaptor.EclipseStarter.run(EclipseStarter.java:159)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at org.eclipse.core.launcher.Main.invokeFramework(Main.java:334)
	at org.eclipse.core.launcher.Main.basicRun(Main.java:278)
	at org.eclipse.core.launcher.Main.run(Main.java:973)
	at org.eclipse.core.launcher.Main.main(Main.java:948)

!ENTRY initial@reference:filelugins/org.eclipse.core.runtime_3.1.2.jar/ 0 0 2006-03-20 14:40:25.923
!MESSAGE FrameworkEvent.ERROR
!STACK 0
org.osgi.framework.BundleException: Exception in org.eclipse.core.internal.runtime.PlatformActivator.start() of bundle org.eclipse.core.runtime.
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleContextImpl.startActivator(BundleContextImpl.java:1013)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleContextImpl.start(BundleContextImpl.java:969)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleHost.startWorker(BundleHost.java:316)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.AbstractBundle.resume(AbstractBundle.java:337)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.Framework.resumeBundle(Framework.java:1024)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.StartLevelManager.resumeBundles(StartLevelManager.java:574)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.StartLevelManager.incFWSL(StartLevelManager.java:496)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.StartLevelManager.doSetStartLevel(StartLevelManager.java:275)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.StartLevelManager.dispatchEvent(StartLevelManager.java:456)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.eventmgr.EventManager.dispatchEvent(EventManager.java:189)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.eventmgr.EventManager$EventThread.run(EventManager.java:291)
Caused by: java.io.FileNotFoundException: d:\Download\Eclipse\eclipse-SDK-3.1.2-win32\eclipse\configuration\org.eclipse.core.runtime\.manager\.fileTableLock (Zugriff verweigert)
	at java.io.FileOutputStream.openAppend(Native Method)
	at java.io.FileOutputStream.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.internal.adaptor.Locker_JavaNio.lock(Locker_JavaNio.java:34)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.adaptor.FileManager.lock(FileManager.java:361)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.adaptor.FileManager.open(FileManager.java:658)
	at org.eclipse.core.internal.runtime.InternalPlatform.initializeRuntimeFileManager(InternalPlatform.java:786)
	at org.eclipse.core.internal.runtime.InternalPlatform.start(InternalPlatform.java:1086)
	at org.eclipse.core.internal.runtime.PlatformActivator.startInternalPlatform(PlatformActivator.java:141)
	at org.eclipse.core.internal.runtime.PlatformActivator.start(PlatformActivator.java:57)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleContextImpl$2.run(BundleContextImpl.java:994)
	at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleContextImpl.startActivator(BundleContextImpl.java:988)
	... 10 more
Root exception:
java.io.FileNotFoundException: d:\Download\Eclipse\eclipse-SDK-3.1.2-win32\eclipse\configuration\org.eclipse.core.runtime\.manager\.fileTableLock (Zugriff verweigert)
	at java.io.FileOutputStream.openAppend(Native Method)
	at java.io.FileOutputStream.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.internal.adaptor.Locker_JavaNio.lock(Locker_JavaNio.java:34)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.adaptor.FileManager.lock(FileManager.java:361)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.adaptor.FileManager.open(FileManager.java:658)
	at org.eclipse.core.internal.runtime.InternalPlatform.initializeRuntimeFileManager(InternalPlatform.java:786)
	at org.eclipse.core.internal.runtime.InternalPlatform.start(InternalPlatform.java:1086)
	at org.eclipse.core.internal.runtime.PlatformActivator.startInternalPlatform(PlatformActivator.java:141)
	at org.eclipse.core.internal.runtime.PlatformActivator.start(PlatformActivator.java:57)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleContextImpl$2.run(BundleContextImpl.java:994)
	at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleContextImpl.startActivator(BundleContextImpl.java:988)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleContextImpl.start(BundleContextImpl.java:969)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleHost.startWorker(BundleHost.java:316)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.AbstractBundle.resume(AbstractBundle.java:337)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.Framework.resumeBundle(Framework.java:1024)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.StartLevelManager.resumeBundles(StartLevelManager.java:574)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.StartLevelManager.incFWSL(StartLevelManager.java:496)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.StartLevelManager.doSetStartLevel(StartLevelManager.java:275)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.StartLevelManager.dispatchEvent(StartLevelManager.java:456)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.eventmgr.EventManager.dispatchEvent(EventManager.java:189)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.eventmgr.EventManager$EventThread.run(EventManager.java:291)

!ENTRY initial@reference:filelugins/org.eclipse.update.configurator_3.1.0.jar/ 0 0 2006-03-20 14:40:25.953
!MESSAGE FrameworkEvent.ERROR
!STACK 0
org.osgi.framework.BundleException: Exception in org.eclipse.update.internal.configurator.ConfigurationActivator.start() of bundle org.eclipse.update.configurator.
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleContextImpl.startActivator(BundleContextImpl.java:1013)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleContextImpl.start(BundleContextImpl.java:969)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleHost.startWorker(BundleHost.java:316)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.AbstractBundle.resume(AbstractBundle.java:337)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.Framework.resumeBundle(Framework.java:1024)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.StartLevelManager.resumeBundles(StartLevelManager.java:574)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.StartLevelManager.incFWSL(StartLevelManager.java:496)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.StartLevelManager.doSetStartLevel(StartLevelManager.java:275)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.StartLevelManager.dispatchEvent(StartLevelManager.java:456)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.eventmgr.EventManager.dispatchEvent(EventManager.java:189)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.eventmgr.EventManager$EventThread.run(EventManager.java:291)
Caused by: java.lang.Exception: Cannot initialize the Update Configurator
	at org.eclipse.update.internal.configurator.ConfigurationActivator.initialize(ConfigurationActivator.java:89)
	at org.eclipse.update.internal.configurator.ConfigurationActivator.start(ConfigurationActivator.java:67)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleContextImpl$2.run(BundleContextImpl.java:994)
	at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleContextImpl.startActivator(BundleContextImpl.java:988)
	... 10 more
Root exception:
java.lang.Exception: Cannot initialize the Update Configurator
	at org.eclipse.update.internal.configurator.ConfigurationActivator.initialize(ConfigurationActivator.java:89)
	at org.eclipse.update.internal.configurator.ConfigurationActivator.start(ConfigurationActivator.java:67)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleContextImpl$2.run(BundleContextImpl.java:994)
	at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleContextImpl.startActivator(BundleContextImpl.java:988)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleContextImpl.start(BundleContextImpl.java:969)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleHost.startWorker(BundleHost.java:316)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.AbstractBundle.resume(AbstractBundle.java:337)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.Framework.resumeBundle(Framework.java:1024)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.StartLevelManager.resumeBundles(StartLevelManager.java:574)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.StartLevelManager.incFWSL(StartLevelManager.java:496)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.StartLevelManager.doSetStartLevel(StartLevelManager.java:275)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.StartLevelManager.dispatchEvent(StartLevelManager.java:456)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.eventmgr.EventManager.dispatchEvent(EventManager.java:189)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.eventmgr.EventManager$EventThread.run(EventManager.java:291)

!ENTRY org.eclipse.osgi 2006-03-20 14:40:25.973
!MESSAGE Startup error
!STACK 1
java.lang.IllegalStateException: Bundle initial@reference:filelugins/org.eclipse.core.runtime_3.1.2.jar/ [1] is not active.
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.adaptor.EclipseStarter.ensureBundlesActive(EclipseStarter.java:410)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.adaptor.EclipseStarter.startup(EclipseStarter.java:297)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.adaptor.EclipseStarter.run(EclipseStarter.java:159)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at org.eclipse.core.launcher.Main.invokeFramework(Main.java:334)
	at org.eclipse.core.launcher.Main.basicRun(Main.java:278)
	at org.eclipse.core.launcher.Main.run(Main.java:973)
	at org.eclipse.core.launcher.Main.main(Main.java:948)


----------



## norman (20. Mrz 2006)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> lustig, schonmal dran gedacht, dass meine Projekte und Metriken dann weg sind?


warum? wenn du eclipse nochmal rüberschiebst, werden doch deine projekte nich berührt.  :?


----------



## byte (20. Mrz 2006)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> lustig, schonmal dran gedacht, dass meine Projekte und Metriken dann weg sind?



Schonmal dran gedacht, den Workspace zu kopieren, wenn Du ihn nicht eh schon ausserhalb des Installationsverzeichnisses angegeben hast!?

Eclipse ist nicht von Microdoof. Da liegen die Dateien nicht versteckt in Binärform in irgendeinem Hidden Systemfolder. :roll:


----------



## Redfrettchen (20. Mrz 2006)

Außerdem kannst du Eclipse doch auch auf einem anderen Pfad installieren und deine "Metriken" (was auch immer das ist) und sonstige Einstellungen versuchen von der alten auf die neue Installation zu transferieren. Wenn die neue Installation danach auch denselben Fehler produziert, weißt du worans liegt ;-) .


----------



## XXsmiliiiXX (20. Mrz 2006)

hmm ist jetz wohl sowieso egal. Der Ordner Workspace ist leer  :x  :x  :x


----------



## SamHotte (21. Mrz 2006)

haste alles gelöscht oder zeigt dir Eclipse noch was an im Package Explorer?


----------



## RicoSoft (21. Mrz 2006)

wenn die dateien im windows explorer noch vorhanden ist, ists sowieso kein problem (einfach neue projekte mit den gleichen namen erstellen, die die alten projekte hatten. eclipse kann damit umspringen)


----------



## XXsmiliiiXX (21. Mrz 2006)

nein ich habe nichts gelöscht, aber ich kann eclipse nicht starten. habe es jetz nochmal neu installiert, hat sich aber nichts dran geändert. ja und die projekte sind wohl alle gelöscht ansonsten wären die doch im workspace zu finden....


----------

